# Re plating chrome dorade vents?



## T37Chef (Oct 9, 2006)

I need to re-plate my chrome dorade vents. I looked into a professional and it was costly, I could spend just a little more and replace them with stainless. I'm thinking I could re-plate them myself. How, what, has anyone done this before and were the results worth the effort. Any suggestions would be appreciated?

*EDIT: UPDATE ON SERVICE PROVIDED BY AMERICAN PLATING SERVICES IN BALTIMORE MARYLAND, see post 28*


----------



## Gene T (May 23, 2006)

I spray painted some once and they came out really nice. Easy and cheap.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Re-chroming them isn't really something you can do at home. You might be better off sanding them and then painting them.


----------



## tdw (Oct 2, 2006)

T37Chef said:


> I I'm thinking I could re-plate them myself. ?


Chef,
The quality of chrome plate required for marine environment is significantly higher than for non marine. I'm not an expert on the subject but my work involves exterior lighting where we require chrome than can be used on beach houses. If you were to try and do it yourself, if indeed that is possible, it would almost certainly result in pitting and corrosion in a very short time. Either pay the money or paint them. 
Regards
TDW


----------



## hellosailor (Apr 11, 2006)

Chef, have you checked you Yellow Pages and tried to deal directly with a local "chroming and plating" shop?

Depending on the shape they are in, they will be acid-dipped and polished down to a smooth base layer, then they may need multiple coats of chrome and more polishing along the way. It's not a simple or fast job and there are EPA complications with the chemicals these days too.

If you can find a real chroming shop, and drop yours off to have them done in a batch with other work (instead of scheduling just for you) you may get a better rate. Make sure they understand marine use and the need for really heavy plating.


----------



## T37Chef (Oct 9, 2006)

Alright, I finally took the dorades off since I am sanding and cetoling the dorade boxs...

so does anyone have any recommendations for someone in Maryland, Northern Virginia, or DC?


----------



## poopdeckpappy (Jul 25, 2006)

Powder coat them, ( or check into it at least ) most PC'ers will have chrome PC, among others, even some that look like SS

And if you PC the outside Chrome or SS, you can then have the thoat PC'ed to match the boat accent


----------



## artbyjody (Jan 4, 2008)

What kind of materials can be chrome plated?


----------



## duffer1960 (Aug 11, 2000)

The best thing to do is go to your local Harley shop and ask them where the best places are for chrome plating. Bike customizers are chroming various parts all of the time.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

I'll second a couple of the suggestions. Powdercoating is relatively inexpensive, durable and there are a myriad of colors. As for chroming, duffer has a good idea to get in touch with you local bike shop. You may be able to piggyback on their next order. One thing though is things can get lost at the platers. I've had friends that have lost entire car bumpers at the platers!


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

> I need to re-plate my chrome dorade vents. I looked into a professional and it was costly, I could spend just a little more and replace them with stainless. I'm thinking I could re-plate them myself. How, what, has anyone done this before and were the results worth the effort. Any suggestions would be appreciated?


I bought some stainless ones last year - was surprised that they were not very costly. Nice and shiny and new  ABI - nice quality. Plating them yourself is going to require using some pretty harsh chemicals and I doubt that you'll end up saving any money. I think you'll have to buy far more of the chemicals than you need...


----------



## CLucas (Feb 10, 2007)

T37Chef said:


> I need to re-plate my chrome dorade vents. I looked into a professional and it was costly, I could spend just a little more and replace them with stainless. I'm thinking I could re-plate them myself. How, what, has anyone done this before and were the results worth the effort. Any suggestions would be appreciated?


No experience with dorades, but I had my 30yo Lewmar winches rechromed this winter by Nassau Chromium Plating in Mineola, NY (Long Island) and they came out like new  These guys do a fair amount of marine work. They did a pair of Lewmar 40s for $250 -- if you've shopped winches recently, you know what the replacement cost would have been.


----------



## Neicy (May 10, 2005)

Regarding a plating service in MD, try American Plating Services, 800-772-2646, 4004 E. Monument St, Baltimore, MD 21205. Met them at the Annapolis boat show, nice work and the quote on winches was half of our local Harley shop in SC.


----------



## Bermudahigh (Nov 17, 2007)

*found this on craigslist, baltimore, md*

CHROME PLATING

don't know anything about the guy but need some chrome plating done also.


----------



## hellosailor (Apr 11, 2006)

Jody-
Pretty much any kind of metal and these days, lots of plastics as well. But that can involve double graphite coats, followed by copper coats, followed by the chrome coats, and each coat is going to ramp up the price. 

DIY chrome plating shouldn't be impossible but like Sailormann said it will involve some harsh chemicals and lots of careful work. It pays to call ahead to a local plating shop, sometimes if you do some of the prep work (easier) and tell them to do it with some other batch "when you can" instead of "I need it right now"...you can knock a piece off the price without compromising the quality. 

Got a heated acid bath that's bigger than the parts you want to chrome? That's the start of it. Some things I'd rather leave to folks who have the shop to deal with it.


----------



## lharmon (Jul 26, 2005)

There is a small metals shop in Burlington, VT that has done similar work for us in the past. It is called Conant Custom Brass 270 Pine Street







Burlington, Vermont 05401 USA







800 832 4482







[email protected] . Give them a call maybe they can help you. I just saw on their web site they are now a division of Weems and Plath. Must have been bought out. But they did awesome replating for us on a number of materials at very reasonable prices by batching with other jobs as suggested earlier. UPS will have your stuff to them in 2-3 days. I have no hesitation recommending them regarding the quality of their work.

Regards,

LH


----------



## T37Chef (Oct 9, 2006)

duffer1960 said:


> The best thing to do is go to your local Harley shop and ask them where the best places are for chrome plating. Bike customizers are chroming various parts all of the time.


Thanks for the suggestions. Maybe I'll just replace them with stainless 

I went to the local Harley Shop and asked, they looked at me like I had four eyeballs, maybe I just asked the wrong ones

I think I'll start with contacting some of the re-plating shops suggested.


----------



## blt2ski (May 5, 2005)

If the local Harley shop itself does not have a recommendation, see if they know of a local hog club. That is where you will find folks rechroming parts of bikes etc. If there is not one local, look for a club/group that refurbishes old cars, into antique silverware, glassware etc. my neighbor is into glassware, and knows of all the shops for rechroming, silver plate fixes etc. 

Also magazines that are sold for these types of folks will have adds in the classifieds etc too. Find a forum like this one aimed at those folks, you will also find recommendations that way also.

marty


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

I don't doubt that the local Harley shop doesn't know about chromers. Typically their chrome comes right off the shelf. The customizers are who you want to talk to. Again, it's probably going to be cost prohibitive. I know in the car world, a lot of times it's cheaper to track down a new bumper or one that is in better chrome than to rechrome what you've got.


----------



## T37Chef (Oct 9, 2006)

So while I am shopping for a re-plating shop, I am looking for some suggestions for replacement Stainless Steel dorades. I have found a couple with google, Best Marine Imports & Sailor Sam's.com.

Cast vs. Sheet Stainless, is one better then the other?

I am looking for something like this:


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Online Catalog


----------



## T37Chef (Oct 9, 2006)

*Well, I made a decision*



Neicy said:


> Regarding a plating service in MD, try American Plating Services, 800-772-2646, 4004 E. Monument St, Baltimore, MD 21205. Met them at the Annapolis boat show, nice work and the quote on winches was half of our local Harley shop in SC.


UPDATE:

I just dropped the cowl/dorade vents off at American Plating Services in Baltimore, per Neicy' recommendation.  Thanks

They gave me the $.50 tour...WOW, a really interesting & complex job it is to plate something. They showed me some pieces there were in the process of refinishing, nice work.

So considering what new SS ones would cost and that I would need to do some fairly costly refitting for the new ones, I went with having them professionally re-plated by American Plating for about $900.00 for the four. I have no idea if that is competitive with others, but my patience was growing thin and I was pleased with what I saw, so I'll report when I get them back. BTW: That did not include the cost to have the inside painted.

So now I must wait to see the results...hopefully I'll have them back for our Chesapeake Rendezvous in June


----------



## T37Chef (Oct 9, 2006)

*Part 2...the saga continues...*

Now that the chroming is almost finished, Wednesday or Thursday I hope, I want to have the inside painted.

I got a quote from a local shop in Baltimore to have them powder coated in white at $40.00 (+-) per. This is the same thing ABI does with their new stainless cowl vents. The quote sounds reasonable but thought I would ask, any other alternatives that would hold up well in the marine environment and bond to metal well?


----------



## hellosailor (Apr 11, 2006)

Chef, I think the chroming is going to be dressier and easier to clean than a "soft" powdercoat or paint job. An epoxy or urethane spray paint job would also give you a look similar to the powdercoat.

A light gold electroplate over that chrome would give you the look of bright brasswork forever without corrosion, you know.<G>


----------



## T37Chef (Oct 9, 2006)

Tell me more about that light gold electroplate...is this what ABI is offering now on their cowl vent products? Tuff Coat or something?

I am not sure what you meant by chroming is going to be easier to clean, because according to the shop only the outside of the vents will have the chroming effect, some of the inside will but they suggested having that part painted. Am I missing something?


----------



## hellosailor (Apr 11, 2006)

Dunno what ABI is using, but traditionally gold electroplate is a good way to protect metal surfaces. It doesn't corrode, and while gold is costly, the plating is so thin that it becomes quite economical. 

Chrome being easier to clean, in that if you are wiping off dirt of any kind, it is a hard surface and a non-porous one, so a little elbow grease won't hurt it the way it could abrade any softer coating or paint.


----------



## T37Chef (Oct 9, 2006)

*They look goodq*

but if I were to do it all over again, I would have bought new stainless ones.

The cost was not cheap either, and I have yet to have the inside painted, still debating if I want to spend the $$ to have them powder coated 

I had them redone at American Plating in Baltimore.


----------



## T37Chef (Oct 9, 2006)

*American Plating Services in Baltimore - NO GOOD!*



Neicy said:


> Regarding a plating service in MD, try American Plating Services, 800-772-2646, 4004 E. Monument St, Baltimore, MD 21205. Met them at the Annapolis boat show, nice work and the quote on winches was half of our local Harley shop in SC.


Thought I would post an update.

Two years ago I took my cowl vents to American Plating Services in Baltimore. They were to re-plate with chrome, 2 each 4" cowl vents and deck plate and 2 each 6" cowl vents and deck plate. The cost...
*$1035.00 total*

When I picked them up they looked beautiful! I was thrilled.

*Now two years later they looked like CRAP (photos to come)*

I took them back yesterday so they could have a look, the person I needed to talk to wasn't there so I asked to leave them there and have her call me. I think Wendy was her name.

She called me back today...I am not pleased!!!!! She told me that considering they are on a boat thats used in salt water (I told her brackish at best) they look great. I explained that since the first time they got wet, they were stained. (my bad for not returning them immediately!!! go ahead and say it...I am a dumb ass) There is a note on the back of the invoice stating a 10 day return policy, in which the copy I have did not contain...um? She went on to tell me how much salt water will deteriorate chrome. She even stated that the chrome on factory Harley Davidson's in some cases needs to be redone in just a couple of years. I also told her that the person I spoke to when I picked them up, when I asked about how to care for them, he said just wax once or twice a year and they should last for 10 - 15 years. She said that was not possible, no one would expect that or say that here. Bla bla bla, they denied all responsibility for their service and blamed me for not returning them with in 10 days of service. I really can only blame myself for not acting promptly, but at the same time this is a load of crap.

I was not about to get into an argument with her on the phone, but what could I do here? I Mean is it expected that something chromed will only last a year, people don't seriously take things back and have them redone year after year at that cost do they????? No way!!!

I am livid with them, not so much as a partial refund!                         

I Have Chrome Lewmar winches on the boat, they are almost 30 years old, they don't look as bad as these! Am I being unreasonable or are they not standing behind their service?


----------



## T37Chef (Oct 9, 2006)

BTW, you can see in the photo posted about a year ago that there are water spots on the vents, nothing I tried would remove the water spots which have now become stains and discoloration.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

I guess you won't be recommending American Plating in Baltimore any time soon. Sorry to hear that they did such a lousy job. I'd point out that properly chromed, the finish should be more durable than what you're seeing.


----------



## poopdeckpappy (Jul 25, 2006)

Sorry to hear that T37, she did feed you a line of crap, I suppose if your HD was a show bike you'd replate it once a yr or two whether it needed it or not, but chrome done and maintained right should last many years.

I swear, next time try PC, it comes in colors that would blow you away, you could get the inside done in a color that matches your boat and a outside finish from high luster metal finishes to weathered bronze and do it for under 400 bucks.

I had a YZ Yamaha frame PC'ed in metalic candy silver base coat with a translucent candy blue finish for under 400.00, Had a YZF frame done in Fire engine red for under 350.00. Had all the deck hardware, port frames and hatch hinges on our last boat done in weather bronze done for 500.00

Done correctly it will last years & years, even if you f*** one up, a 50-75.00 minimum PC charge & 2 days and you have a new finish.


----------



## chef2sail (Nov 27, 2007)

Shawn,,,sorry to hear about the cowls..they looked beautiful when I first saw them. I say threaten to picket them..Get your money back and buy new ones from Vetus.


----------



## hellosailor (Apr 11, 2006)

chef, did their invoice or bill have a written warranty on it?

If not...then you would have a good shot in small claims court. Find some statements from vendors or industry trade sources about chromed goods for marine use, and let the platers know that you'll be taking them to small claims court (surely Maryland has something like that?) for substandard work and--if there's no written warranty from them--for violation of federal and state warranty laws, as appropriate. You can start with the Magnusson-Moss Act and Uniform Commercial Code, both speak to statutory warranties when there are no written ones.

In my inexpert experience...a chrome job doesn't fail in two years of "consumer" use, unless the preparation or chroming were done improperly in the first place. Chromed plumbing, chromed bumpers, Harleys (you might ask a local HD dealer who they use for chroming and talk to them)...it isn't normal for quality goods to fail in two years. Or stain in the first rain.

At those prices they should stand behind their work!


----------



## yobdik (Sep 24, 2006)

We had the same decision to make this year.........went with stainless. This was one of our better moves.

Paul


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

I'd second what HS said. What is the date you picked up your vents? Magnusson Moss may grant you some protection. You might also contact the local AG's consumer protection office.


----------



## T37Chef (Oct 9, 2006)

chef2sail said:


> Shawn,,,sorry to hear about the cowls..they looked beautiful when I first saw them. I say threaten to picket them..Get your money back and buy new ones from Vetus.


I have filed a complaint with the Better Business Bureau and will be filing a complaint with Maryland District Court. Hopefully some mediation will produce something worthwhile or I'll be taking them to small claims court if I can muster enough evidence to prove that they are at fault. :hothead


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

Ugh, that is painful to hear about and see. This one is going to cut both ways, so how it ends will be curious. First, they should have clearly warned you that a salt water environment would be harsh on a re-chrome. They had to know that. Secondly, it is very common for re-chromes to be inferior to OEM, which may make their case that they provided a product that meets standard. 

There have been many references to Harley or moto rebuilders, and nearly all would tell you the same. Re-chrome shops are not as durable as OEM. When I was young, I had several re-chromed parts on my Harley. It was kept in a partially environ controlled garage and never, ever exposed to the rain (let alone salt water, humidity and baking sun). Still, those parts began to discolor after a few years.

Sorry for the experience, I would have posted the same warning if I had been aboard here when you first posted.


----------



## TakeFive (Oct 22, 2009)

I know a guy who does powder coating in Baltimore. He redid the pedestal on his Catalina 27 and it was gorgeous. He also does commemorative plaques for firefighters, so he's a real artist. PM me if you would like contact info.


----------



## sealover (Jun 27, 2009)

To add my 2 cents, Powder Plus in Carlisle, PA did a great job with a wrought iron patio set. (table, 5 chairs, two end tables) It was from the 1950's and had at least 6 coats of paint on it. They blasted, baked and powder coated it a few years ago. Cost $350 I think. Still looks great. Not a single chip and they've been sitting outside year-round ever since. They were the closest place I could find that had an oven big enough to do table. Their oven is big enough to do sprint car frames. I have no affiliation with them but if anyone needs a big part done they would be my recommendation.


----------



## RichH (Jul 10, 2000)

You should have specified HEAVY chrome plating.


----------



## T37Chef (Oct 9, 2006)

Shouldn't a reputable company have "suggested" that when they clearly knew the product being re-chromed was to be used on a boat in a "saltwater" environment?


----------



## carl762 (Jan 11, 2010)

Yes, one would think so, if'n they had a brain. 

Very unfortunate. I wish you the best in getting this issue resolved in a satisfactory manner.


----------



## nemier (Jul 9, 2005)

T37Chef,
Do you have an update?


----------



## T37Chef (Oct 9, 2006)

Not much, but thanks for the reminder 

The BBB did do an "investigation" and I received a CC on a letter from the president of APS stating pretty much what I posted above. They denied any responsibility. I will scan the letter tomorrow and get some pictures soon. In the meantime I have contacted the court and I'm awaiting reply.


----------



## seaspot (Feb 21, 2007)

Sorry about your situation and I know this is a day late and a buck short, but, holy gamoly! They charged you over a $1000 to chrome 4 dorades? 

I work in a very high end automobile restoration and repair shop and we have a fair amount of parts that need to be re-chromed and even chromed for the first time. What they charged you is completely out of line with the pricing that I see. 

We actually send out the wheels to a place in CA (we're in VA) to be chromed, because the quality is top-notch. We just sent out 8 wheels and 4 center caps, got them back in 3 weeks, and paid less for a wheel to get chromed than you did for one dorade. 

I think how you got treated is pretty ****ty to say the least. This is from a company that actually goes to boat shows to drum up business?


----------

